# Smelly fingers



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi guys 

I was just wondering how you get the smell of MJ off your fingers after you have harvested.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 6, 2007)

Rubbing alcohol.

_Oscar knows all about smells!_


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 6, 2007)

Hm... I've always just washed my hands with soap and water and it seemed to make them seem like new.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2007)

Yo DL


Ive just helped som1 harvest and he strips the plant down to bud to help it dry quicker, im now covered in sticky resin and cant get the smell off my hands however many times i wash lol


----------



## Oscar (Oct 6, 2007)

Pour some Rhum on your hands and rub.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 6, 2007)

Jeez.  I guess I just never had enough to do at one time.  I get resin build up sometimes, but nothing that I could just scrape off with a fingernail.  Next time I am definitely going to try the alcohol...  Seems very logical.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2007)

MMMMMMM        rub it off with rum then collect the drips and drink it!


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 6, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> MMMMMMM        rub it off with rum then collect the drips and drink it!


----------



## HempMan (Oct 6, 2007)

Ever tried wearing rubber gloves during harvesting / manicuring?

Yeah, hands get all sweaty & look all pruney like you've been in the bathtub too long, but it keeps the sticky-icky and the smell off ur hands.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 6, 2007)

Ive used WD-40 on my hands, work it in, then wash your hands with soap.


----------



## choking_victim (Oct 6, 2007)

WD-40 eliminates almost all smells,
   baking soda does well too.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 6, 2007)

WD-40.  Will do anything but change a light bulb for ya.  WD-40 does the trick......


----------



## Oscar (Oct 6, 2007)

Finger hash.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Oct 6, 2007)

use latex rubber gloves, you'll never harvest another plant without them lol. I harvested once with no gloves my hands smelled for days. Not to mention how sticky my fingers were. Latex all the way!!


----------

